# hello from iowa



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

a little history if u will indulge me.

this past summer, my cat of 15yrs developed a urinary problem and after much debate and research my poor cat had to be put to sleep.

that was in september and since then i didnt think i could go through that again. couple months had gone by and in november i realized that i wasnt being myself. i was bored a lot and just didnt really care about doing anything. my girlfriend suggested that i look into adopting a kitten but didnt think much of it since of my past experience.

fast forward to about 2 weeks ago i had a dream, i really did, about a kitten and when i woke up i knew that i needed a cat in the house. i visited my local humane society and found a cute little 12 week old female kitten looking for a home.

i'm proud to say that my new kitten will be coming home tomorrow and right now the tenative name is sassy. i hope to visit this forum daily to learn new things about kittens and everything cat in general.

so i hope u enjoyed my story and didnt notice any spelling errors. i type fast and read even faster. so hello from iowa!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello ..I really liked your story with the dream and then the kitty coming tomorrow. Congratulations!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*hello form iowa*

Congratulations on finding your dream kitty.
Looking forward to hearing your stories about her.

seashell


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Don't forget to take photographs and share with us. I really love to see kitten's pics.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I guess Sassy wanted you to find her! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and it's wonderful you adopted a kitty right before Christmas, the most loving time of the year! Good Luck with your new kitty


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks for the kind replys and i do have camera but it needs a recharge. ahh the kitten wants me attention and it wants it now! back when i can upload the pictures!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh, I read your other post first, and now I see that you have Sassy! Congratulations!


----------



## dellap (Dec 23, 2003)

sorry for the confusion, i should've posted a link to that thread which is right here http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=20814#20814


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi and welcome! Sassy reminds me of my two kittens Jeanie and Jessy! (they are almost twins) Very beautiful girl!


----------

